# Make me a sig please!



## playallday (Nov 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 25, 2008)

How's that?


----------



## sdnoob (Nov 26, 2008)

Here you go:







Its 132 KB so you have to re-size it yourself.

Edit: Without the effects, just noticed it wasn't that good.


----------



## playallday (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I'll think I'll use sdnoob's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

EDIT: Hey sdnoob can you make it 500 x 150?  Thanks.


----------



## sdnoob (Nov 27, 2008)

OR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need better brushes... And its more cropped because of the pic source. but save it and resize it yourself, 'cause its over limit.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 27, 2008)

sdnoob said:
			
		

> And its more cropped because of the pic source. but save it and resize it yourself, 'cause its over limit.


I'm just interested why don't you resize it right away, rather than post it and say him to do it?!
Is there some specific reason why you do it or?!


----------



## sdnoob (Nov 28, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> sdnoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could and maybe i should. but they need to work too, right? Can't ask and not do anything yourself, can't be that lazy, can you?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 28, 2008)

sdnoob said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to change it from PNG to JPG and lower the resolution because the size is WAY over the size limit. Almost close to 200KB o.o


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 28, 2008)

sdnoob said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree completely, I was just curious!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You already did very nice sig for him, it's no problem if he wants to use it, that he actually resize it!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Everyone should give it a go themselves in my opinion, its not that hard and more satisfying having something you made yourself!


----------



## Egonny (Nov 29, 2008)

Don't knwo if it's needed or not, but maybe you like this one:





Just training some more Photoshop


----------

